# Econnomiseur d'écran sous ATV2 depuis un NAS



## chewbidule (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

P'tite question pour les bricoleurs, car là, je galère...

Mon ATV2 est jailbreakée et est installée avec aTV Flash (black)2.0
Je possède un Disque dur réseau WD My book World.
Jusqu'à  présent, j'ai accès au contenu de mon NAS via l'application médias qui  détecte tout toute seule et lit mes film normalement.
Cependant,  j'aimerai pouvoir activer léconomiseur d'écran avec les photos  contenues dans ce même NAS, et j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai toujours  pas trouvé...

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience...


----------

